# 21 day blood and ovulation strips....



## maximouse84 (May 24, 2011)

hi all!

im just new to this! found lots of info on hear really informative and helpful! so thank you...

we've been trying to concieve for a few months, when i went for my smear i was chatting to the nurse about it and she recomended a 21 day pro estrogen blood test as my periods are irregular and i had been using ovulation strips which never shows any lh surge??  as u can imagine this is worrying.

so.... got my results back and they were 29.5 - spoke to the dr who says i ovulated. from searching i thought it should be 30 or over. i questioned that should it not be over 30 to which he replyed "well 29.5 is 30".

at the moment im gonna plod along for another month or 2 before going back if he says i've ov, and my partner is booked in next week to have his swimmers checked 

so my question(s) is/are....

has anyone else recieved 29.5 on their bloods? what would anyone else do? and has anyone else found no lh surge with the ov strips??

(i have no medical probs, was on oral contraceptive for over 10years, been off for around 8 months.  and have had no previous pregnancies)


sorry for the llong question  hope you've not fallen asleep with all the reading lol


Max xx


----------

